# new here my cat is pregnant and i havent a clue!! help xx



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

hi guys im new here and hoping you can give me some advice my cat roxy is pregnant not sure how far along but she is pretty fat so im guessing it wont be long? can you tell me what i will need and do i need to do anything or does the cat do everything? this is her first litter and she is around 14months old. thanks claire:thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Have her nipples 'pinked up, if so this would put her more then 3 weeks gone, you say she is fat, can you see any movement in her belly? 
You will need to set up some nesting places for her, consisting of boxes with old towels/blankets around the house, not in drafts or direct sunlight. She will hopefully pick one of these to deliever in. Depending on how far she is will depend when she shows most interest in them. 

There are stickys on top of the cat breeding page with lists of things that you will need for the birth. YES most cats do it on there own no probs, but sometimes things get complicated. What breed is she if you dont mind me asking?
Also do you have any pics??


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/9523-what-you-need-your-cat-birthing-box.html

I have posted a link incase you couldnt find it!

good luck!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

hi yes il upload a pic in amin. unfortunitly i dont no her breed but she is a short haired cat. her nipples are very pink and when looking down on her you can see her belly bouging either side, she is normally a very slender looking cat.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

have you put her on a good diet, she will want to eat little and often, she will need all the nourishment she can get to feed the little ones.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

you should have researched/read all about this before breeding her, if she is a moggie and you let her outside to mate, then she could have caught anything, remember that kittens need to be well raised and NOT to go to new homes before the ages of 12/13weeks and be fully vacc'ed and wormed from 3weeks old. feed mum high quality food from now and all through the kitten rearing.

look up everything that can go wrong so you know what to do at the birth, stimulate kittens, cut cords, feed mum the placenta etc. sort out whelping items lots of links on here.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

here is roxy i took these yesterday


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> you should have researched/read all about this before breeding her, if she is a moggie and you let her outside to mate, then she could have caught anything, remember that kittens need to be well raised and NOT to go to new homes before the ages of 12/13weeks and be fully vacc'ed and wormed from 3weeks old. feed mum high quality food from now and all through the kitten rearing.
> 
> look up everything that can go wrong so you know what to do at the birth, stimulate kittens, cut cords, feed mum the placenta etc. sort out whelping items lots of links on here.


she has had all her vaccinations and it wasnt intended to breed her i will be getting her done after these kittens are born, yes iam a little unaware of what to do that is why i have come on here to find out some advice i dont need a telling off. i love my cat and only want the best for her.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> she has had all her vaccinations and it wasnt intended to breed her i will be getting her done after these kittens are born, yes iam a little unaware of what to do that is why i have come on here to find out some advice i dont need a telling off. i love my cat and only want the best for her.


I think she meant the kittens need to be vaccinated before going to new homes.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

i do have a book so i will and have been reading it but i just wanted some advice from experienced people so i can do my best for her.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> i do have a book so i will and have been reading it but i just wanted some advice from experienced people so i can do my best for her.


Yes do all the research you can. I have had litters, but none were planned so not the most experienced.
My first littter was an accident when the vet failed to tell me that my newly neutured tom was still fertile~luckily it was an easy birth
second was a female I took on who then went into labour 2 weeks later, struggled badly, had extremly tough time, c-section. ended up with all kittens dead and her battling for her life ~very heartbreaking and very very expensive!!

So read,research and read some more, be prepared to all possible outcomes. Please dont take all to heart, but being as she wasnt spayed she shouldnt have been going out to get pregnant in the first place! So learn from your mistakes, and for your cat I hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

thank you very much and i will be getting her done so it wont happen again!
i did have an appointment fopr her to be done but i was 8months pregnant at the time so i wasnt able to make it and with a new born baby sometimes things get overlooked thats why i want to make sure i no everythimg and once she has birthed i will make another appointment, how long after her giving birth can i get her done?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> thank you very much and i will be getting her done so it wont happen again!
> i did have an appointment fopr her to be done but i was 8months pregnant at the time so i wasnt able to make it and with a new born baby sometimes things get overlooked thats why i want to make sure i no everythimg and once she has birthed i will make another appointment, how long after her giving birth can i get her done?


Go by vets advice, but I think you can get her done when the kittens are around 8-10 weeks old, I am not 100 percent on that though so hopefully someone else can advise. BUT dont let her back out until she is, because they can come back into heat straight away and the same situation could happen again.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Just caught up with this. 

This situation happens a hell of a lot.

What a pretty cat, she is a lovely moggie!!

Most cat births go without a hitch, especially with moggies.

Once you can see/feel the kittens moving she will have approx 2 weeks to go, she will be sleeping a lot and drinking more.

She may have a pinky brown discharge before the birth, a few hours later she will start contracting. You won't have to do much but if possible i do recommend you cut all cords with sterile scissors as follows:

BEFORE cutting the cord with ROUND ended scissors, clamp the cord tightly with forceps to stop any blood flow then cut the end AWAY from the mother (on the other side of the forceps). Leave about a cm of cord and dab the end of the cord with iodine tincture to help prevent infection. 

If you don't use forceps, or use the fingernail method, make sure you squeeze the cord tightly to stop any bleeding.
It is very very important to keep the newborns warm, they chill easily.

If you need anything else just shout.

I wish you all the best of luck!!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

thank you i will definately keep you in mind. where would i get the sissors from and i will go online now and buy a hot water bottle for them! and am i right in saying that they clean there own mess uie placentas etc? x


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

right i have just bought a hot water bottle off ebay so i can cross that off my list:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> Just caught up with this.
> 
> This situation happens a hell of a lot.
> 
> ...


I'm interested to hear why you recommend that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I'm interested to hear why you recommend that?


I was thinking the same thing as surely with the mother doing it would be much better and would heal quicker than a clean cut from scissors.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Roxy is lovely. Not thread whole thread, sorry but research all you can if in any doubt speak to your vet.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I would always recommend cutting cords.

Some mothers bite them too close to the kitten causing umbilical hernias and even slight damage to the body

This isn't specific to felines, i've seen it happen with rodents too and have always done it, it's just a safeguard. Also if baby is 'hanging' from mum for a while still in the sac it can suffocate. I like to cut the cord early and get the sack off asap to give baby the best chance. I know queens are all different but mine was bewildered and i felt better helping her out. Everyone has their own way of doing things, this is mine and it works for me.

You can get nurses scissors from ebay. A dab of iodine tincture on the cord stumps prevents any infection after cutting.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> thank you i will definately keep you in mind. where would i get the sissors from and i will go online now and buy a hot water bottle for them! and am i right in saying that they clean there own mess uie placentas etc? x


Yes mum does usually do all the cleaning, but count the placentas and make sure there is one for every kitten. If a placenta is left behind it could be very dangerous. she will eat the placenta's and the sac etc....
My advice is once the labour is over, all kittens settled, change the blanket/towel/bedding there are on because alot of the water will soak into it leaving it cold...and as someone has mentioned kittens need to be kept warm.


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Mum should take care of the cords and placentas herself, some don't and then you may need to use scissors but I would let nature take it's course and take lead from the mum.

She is lovely. I think all the other advice you have been given is spot on. I would read through some of the stickies at the top of this page too.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Just to say also that if there is a missing placenta don't worry too much. They actually aren't dangerous and she will either expel it later, or re-absorb it.

There was one missing in my last litter and all was perfectly well, i did call the vet to check though. 

Some mothers eat all the placentas and clean everything up, don't worry if she doesn't, just put the mess into the bin in a wee bag.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Alison, sorry to disagree. I wouldn't personally recommend severing an umbilical cord unless it was absolutely necessary, for instance for the speedy 'removal' of a kitten for revival. It's quite untrue that tugging/dangling on/by the umbilical cord causes hernias which is bit of an old wives tale  

If the cord must be severed, it should preferably be torn through with (sterilised) fingers which mimics the action of a queen chewing through the cord, sealing the 'veins' in it. Cutting with scissors can make the cord bleed quite a lot unless it's tied off with a piece of sterilised cotton before cutting which can be very fiddly. I agree tht dipping the cord in iodine is a good idea as an extra precaution.

I appreciate that everyone has different ways of doing things  I guess I'm just a lot more hannds off than I used to be.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> Just to say also that if there is a missing placenta don't worry too much. They actually aren't dangerous and she will either expel it later, or re-absorb it.
> 
> There was one missing in my last litter and all was perfectly well, i did call the vet to check though.
> 
> Some mothers eat all the placentas and clean everything up, don't worry if she doesn't, just put the mess into the bin in a wee bag.


sorry if I gave wrong advice, I was just heeding the warning my vet told me.
I am not experienced and only given advice on my experience!


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> Just to say also that if there is a missing placenta don't worry too much. They actually aren't dangerous and she will either expel it later, or re-absorb it.
> 
> There was one missing in my last litter and all was perfectly well, i did call the vet to check though.
> 
> Some mothers eat all the placentas and clean everything up, don't worry if she doesn't, just put the mess into the bin in a wee bag.


Again, just keep an eye on Mum check she is eating/acting as a retained placenta can also cause infection, although as the above says it can also be fine.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't want to start an argument over a retained placenta lol.

My vet said it's fine and not harmful. Infection is uncommon.

Count them anyway and if there is any missing, best thing to do is call your vet and see what they say.

My vet says it's fine, and to be honest the last thing i wanted to do was put my queen through any more pain by giving her oxytocin. Her labour was long enough and the poor soul was tuckered out.

The reason why i choose scissors is cleanliness. You would have to scrub your fingernails if you were going to do it that way and be sure to use alcohol gel too.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> *Just to say also that if there is a missing placenta don't worry too much. They actually aren't dangerous and she will either expel it later, or re-absorb it.*
> 
> There was one missing in my last litter and all was perfectly well, i did call the vet to check though.
> 
> Some mothers eat all the placentas and clean everything up, don't worry if she doesn't, just put the mess into the bin in a wee bag.


This can be very dangerous I had to rush a girl to the emerge vets due to a retained placenta! call the vets if worried!!!!!!



gskinner123 said:


> Alison, sorry to disagree. I wouldn't personally recommend severing an umbilical cord unless it was absolutely necessary, for instance for the speedy 'removal' of a kitten for revival. It's quite untrue that tugging/dangling on/by the umbilical cord causes hernias which is bit of an old wives tale
> 
> If the cord must be severed, it should preferably be torn through with (sterilised) fingers which mimics the action of a queen chewing through the cord, sealing the 'veins' in it. Cutting with scissors can make the cord bleed quite a lot unless it's tied off with a piece of sterilised cotton before cutting which can be very fiddly. I agree tht dipping the cord in iodine is a good idea as an extra precaution.
> 
> I appreciate that everyone has different ways of doing things  I guess I'm just a lot more hannds off than I used to be.


totally agree, let mum do it, or do them yourself as explained above, I wouldnt use scissors or anything like that! good old fingers/nails or show it to mum to do!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> thank you i will definately keep you in mind. where would i get the sissors from and i will go online now and buy a hot water bottle for them! and am i right in saying that they clean there own mess uie placentas etc? x


heating in the house and lots of sheets/towels can go a good job as a hot water bottle, mum can become over-heated if she is in a warm box so can kittens, its very hard to know the best temp to keep them between hot and cold! you have have the hot bottie too hot and when it goes cold it actually takes heat away from the body, so you must keep a eye on it if you use that


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Cor... dear me.. I seem to be disagreeing all over the place today. I honestly don't see that a retained placenta is in any way a veterinary emergency; the few vets I've used over the years would have given me a long, hard look if I'd turned up as an emergency for a retained placenta. I agree that it needs keeping a close eye on though.

Still can't agree on those scirros though, Alison  Each to their own though.. and whether it's placentas or sciccors were talking about, then I guess being extra careful never hurts


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> Cor... dear me.. I seem to be disagreeing all over the place today. I honestly don't see that a retained placenta is in any way a veterinary emergency; the few vets I've used over the years would have given me a long, hard look if I'd turned up as an emergency for a retained placenta. I agree that it needs keeping a close eye on though.
> 
> Still can't agree on those scirros though, Alison  Each to their own though.. and whether it's placentas or sciccors were talking about, then I guess being extra careful never hurts


when I called the vet they told me to go down, But mum also wasnt producing any milk so she had a shot of oxy, turned out nothing was inside.........Im just a worrying mum   always air on the side of caution, better safe than sorry and all that lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> I would always recommend cutting cords.
> 
> Some mothers bite them too close to the kitten causing umbilical hernias and even slight damage to the body
> 
> ...


This is just daft IMO. You don't need to cut with scissors. If you pinch the cord hard between finger and thumb for a minute or so it breaks away naturally. As for hygiene, you should have scrubbed your hands clean anyway in case you need to be more hands on if something else goes wrong.

Do you wear a surgical mask and gown too?  That was a joke btw 



alisondalziel said:


> Just to say also that if there is a missing placenta don't worry too much. They actually aren't dangerous and she will either expel it later, or re-absorb it.
> 
> There was one missing in my last litter and all was perfectly well, i did call the vet to check though.
> 
> Some mothers eat all the placentas and clean everything up, don't worry if she doesn't, just put the mess into the bin in a wee bag.


+



alisondalziel said:


> Don't want to start an argument over a retained placenta lol.
> 
> My vet said it's fine and not harmful. Infection is uncommon.
> 
> ...


Whilst it's true it's not necessarily something to worry about ... I would not advise on an open forum not to bother the vet.

If unfortunately some one reads this who's queen does have a retained placenta, which does develop into an infection ... Well, it's just not good advice.

If you suspect a retained placenta your best bet is always to *call* your vet for advice. They are the qualified ones, and only they will be able to check your queen over to make sure there are no signs of infection ... Then you can relax about it.

Whilst breeders who do this at least once a year may recognise signs of infection in their queens, I'm not sure someone who has never been in the situation before would know.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> This is just daft IMO. You don't need to cut with scissors. If you pinch the cord hard between finger and thumb for a minute or so it breaks away naturally. As for hygiene, you should have scrubbed your hands clean anyway in case you need to be more hands on if something else goes wrong.
> 
> Do you wear a surgical mask and gown too?  That was a joke btw
> 
> ...


couldnt agree more, exactly what I was _Trying_ to say!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Please veterinary advise should be given from a vet. When in doubt call a vet and ask, write down all questions you may have and call the vet before the due date. Usually if you have a good raport with your vet they will get back to you with the answers at the end of the day. I have done this in the past with my sick dog on chemo called the nurse given my questions and he's called me back before he leaves for the day with the answers to my concerns. This is if its not an emergency in an emergency call the vet and go in


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

wow thanks guys with all your advice i dont like the idea of cutting the cord so if roxy does need my help i will hold it between my fingers and rip it as adviced, and i do have antibacterial hand gel so i will defo use that before hand. how long after birth will she chew the anbilicol cord? and when will i no when to intervene?


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

any dont worry if i have any concerns i will call my vet!:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well If I remember rightly my girl wasn't interested in the first placenta until after the second kitten was born. Then she ate that one as well. So don't worry if she doesn't dive straight in ... they don't always eat all of them either.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't wear a mark and gown lol, i'm saving that for when i go to uni in September heehee!!! 

Everyone has a different way of doing things and that's fine, if something works for us then of course we stick to it, why wouldn't we.

At the end of the day it's the animals welfare that's important. As long as that is always put first.

I would recommend to anyone to ALWAYS call the vet if in doubt, it may not even mean a trip in but does put minds at ease.

I called mine and that's the advise i was given regarding the placenta.

Whether cutting with scissors or fingernails it's still severing it. As long as it's done in a clean way then it doesn't actually matter.

p.s.
Think i might wear that mask & gown next time!! I'll post pics lol :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Actually. The way you describe doing it you risk blood loss Alison ... plus of course having scissors around during such a delicate time is another risk (I know the scissors are rounded on the end if you get the right ones, but not everyone will do that!). If you pinch the cord as I describe the blood stops flowing through the cord and the cord in effect 'dies' so it will break away with the slightest and gentle tug. 

Of course that's if you even need to cut them. I'd recomend you leave the queen to do it, unless you really have to.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I just some things are common sense. What nutter would put pointed ended scissors near their cat? I mean, seriously!!! 

EDIT: BEFORE cutting the cord with obviously ROUND ended scissors, clamp the cord tightly with forceps to stop any blood flow then cut the end AWAY from the mother (on the other side of the forceps). Leave about a cm of cord and dab the end of the cord with iodine tincture to help prevent infection. 

If you don't use forceps, or use the fingernail method, make sure you squeeze the cord tightly to stop any bleeding.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Alison, can you do me a massive favour? Can you add that bit you just EDITED into that post in to the very first post you made on this thread where you mentioned using scissors?

Only anyone landing on this thread from google might not bother to read this far down


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Great idea Aurelia!!

I doubt it will do you personally a favour, but for others who aren't sure i'm happy to oblige!!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> *Please veterinary advise should be given from a vet. When in doubt call a vet and ask, *write down all questions you may have and call the vet before the due date. Usually if you have a good raport with your vet they will get back to you with the answers at the end of the day. I have done this in the past with my sick dog on chemo called the nurse given my questions and he's called me back before he leaves for the day with the answers to my concerns. This is if its not an emergency in an emergency call the vet and go in


I cannot tell you how happy I am to see a mod writing that  Music to my ears Canuck Jill, thank you! I know we all mean well, each and everyone of us, but.... well it's cat's lives at stake here and each and every one of us has to continually remember that any advice written here can be read at any time by people without the necessary knowledge to use that advice in a responsible manner.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Tje said:


> I cannot tell you how happy I am to see a mod writing that  Music to my ears Canuck Jill, thank you! I know we all mean well, each and everyone of us, but.... well it's cat's lives at stake here and each and every one of us has to continually remember that any advice written here can be read at any time by people without the necessary knowledge to use that advice in a responsible manner.


very true! I always have the vet on hand, thats why I put call a vet! you can never ever be too careful, even if you think its stupid, still call them! :thumbup:


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> Don't want to start an argument over a retained placenta lol.
> 
> My vet said it's fine and not harmful. Infection is uncommon.
> 
> ...


I just had one, well my girl did.

Our first ever, my girl had her kittens without me (i started a thread bragging about my stress-less week lol) and 2 days later she was still bleeding, she had stopped feeding babies, dry nose, no eating, no purring, resulting in a visit to Vet for antibiotics and Metacam, Dehydration sachets and anti inflammatory injection. Phew.....huge bill!!!

It is a first for me but though worth mentioning.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

WindyCity said:


> I just had one, well my girl did.
> 
> Our first ever, my girl had her kittens without me (i started a thread bragging about my stress-less week lol) and 2 days later she was still bleeding, she had stopped feeding babies, dry nose, no eating, no purring, resulting in a visit to Vet for antibiotics and Metacam, Dehydration sachets and anti inflammatory injection. Phew.....huge bill!!!
> 
> It is a first for me but though worth mentioning.


was this your lactating queen who was prescribed metacam? Was it the oral version or the injection?? Havoc (another breeder on the forum), was saying recently that oral metacam should never be prescribed for lactating or pregnant queens. It is also contra-indicated on the NOAH webiste. Just thought I'd mention it... you never know when information like this can be handy (and I have no idea if the injection form is contra-indicated or not).


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

regarding the cutting of the cord, when my daughters cat had kittens and i was reading up on what to do if needed,it said always cut the cord on an angel not straight, just thought id add that


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Tje said:


> was this your lactating queen who was prescribed metacam? Was it the oral version or the injection?? Havoc (another breeder on the forum), was saying recently that oral metacam should never be prescribed for lactating or pregnant queens. It is also contra-indicated on the NOAH webiste. Just thought I'd mention it... you never know when information like this can be handy (and I have no idea if the injection form is contra-indicated or not).


YES!!!!

The vet gave her a shot of it then gave me some home. :scared: I have given her one dose. I am going to go and read more. Thank you. F%$^G vets.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

EEk it hasn't been evaluated in lactating queens. No more Metacam.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

WindyCity said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> The vet gave her a shot of it then gave me some home. :scared: I have given her one dose. I am going to go and read more. Thank you. F%$^G vets.
> 
> EEk it hasn't been evaluated in lactating queens. No more Metacam.


eek indeed. This is exactly what Havoc said in that other thread, that vets just didn't mention the issues involved. (BBM and I had been saying that vets were always very upfront about the risks and contraindications of Metacam). But Havoc's queen (or her friend's queen) had a c-section and had been given the injection and the oral suspension to take home... no mention of the fact it is contraindicated in lactating queens. So yes, f***ing vets indeed!!! I hope your lass is ok now, all the best !!


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Tje said:


> eek indeed. This is exactly what Havoc said in that other thread, that vets just didn't mention the issues involved. (BBM and I had been saying that vets were always very upfront about the risks and contraindications of Metacam). But Havoc's queen (or her friend's queen) had a c-section and had been given the injection and the oral suspension to take home... no mention of the fact it is contraindicated in lactating queens. So yes, f***ing vets indeed!!! I hope your lass is ok now, all the best !!


I called the Vet and she said she had never had any problems before, or questions. 

I have stopped giving it to her as she has an antibiotic injection which lasts 2 weeks and she now eating/drinking (moved kittens once) and the her and the babies are doing fine. Thank you.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

WindyCity said:


> I called the Vet and she said she had never had any problems before, or questions.
> 
> I have stopped giving it to her as she has an antibiotic injection which lasts 2 weeks and she now eating/drinking (moved kittens once) and the her and the babies are doing fine. Thank you.


bloody vets, they all assume we are thick and can't make a simple decision when told

this drug hasn't been evaluated in lactating queens, so there are risks, do you want me to go ahead and prescribe it or would you rather wait off and play it by ear.

grrrrr

anyway, glad your lass and the kittens are doing well without the metacam!!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

well i feel much more confident now that im more aware what to do and what happens!! thanks guys!! i have bought some deworming meds to do in the next few weeks, she is on kitten food and isnt going outside so hopefully i have most things covered!!! just need to sort my spare towels and blanket ready for her.


----------

